# Cool video I'd thought I share on drawing backgrounds.



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

This is a pretty cool instructional vid I found on you tube that might be of interest to some. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCW9D2GytHo&feature=relmfu


----------

